

Free app for memorizing Ruby on Rails terminal commands - a_s_cohen

We created a little app to help devs internalize Rails terminal commands.  You can get it free on iTunes here (http://bit.ly/j9WJda) or study it on the web here (http://bit.ly/mJK5IK).  Let me know what you think!
======
ChuggingNews
Pretty cool. Probably best for a novice -- I knew most of these. Great way to
learn stuff from scratch.

------
rawsyntax
pretty cool, but after 7 cards it repeatedly bugs me to register. I'd rather
just run through the commands quickly, not register, and not necessarily rate
how well I knew them.

That said, it did teach me a few new rails commands that I didn't know.

